# Bath bombs and cats



## BattleGnome (Jul 6, 2017)

I like using bath bombs but one of my cats likes to join me in the tub. Right now I'm miffed that I can't use bath bombs due to cat safety and would like to figure out an alternative.

I know most scents and essential oils are a no go for kitties but can I use coconut oil or Shea or something else? My Googlefu is giving me all sorts of fun sites that state "EOs with this ingredient are bad, use this one instead" but don't contain any information on which carrier oils are acceptable. 

I'm about to start searching by individual oil but I was hoping someone might have a reference I can look up or a search term that doesn't end with DoTerra or YoungLiving. (Searching the forum hasn't turned up anything yet)


Attached are two of my cats. The orange one is a furry tumor called Ben. The black and white one joins me in the bathroom, his name is Jack.


----------



## Kittish (Jul 6, 2017)

I didn't find any overall resource on different carrier oils, but looking up shea butter and coconut oil individually I came up with these:

http://ezinearticles.com/?Shea-Butter-For-Your-Cat&id=1330012 
This article indicates that shea butter is generally safe for cats.

http://www.petmd.com/cat/nutrition/coconut-oil-cats-it-good-idea
This one indicates that coconut oil is probably ok for most cats, though there are a couple of medical indications where coconut oil would be contraindicated, at least for internal use. The article indicates that olive oil is also safe for most cats.

You have very sweet looking furballs.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm finding similar articles. There seems to be a 50/50 split between those who love coconut/olive/Shea for their cats and those who swear that plant based oils are bad due to evolution (being unable to digest certain triglycerides). 

I could make bath bombs with lard but I'm not sure I want to soak in lard (or other animal fats).


----------



## Kittish (Jul 6, 2017)

You could always try fish oil...


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 6, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> I'm finding similar articles.
> I could make bath bombs with lard but I'm not sure I want to soak in lard (or other animal fats).



I had a special shampoo for my cat that had colloidal oatmeal in it. Not sure if this helps you. Good luck.


----------



## Susie (Jul 6, 2017)

I would probably choose to close the door before the cat got in if I just HAD to use a bath bomb.  Otherwise, I would skip the bath bomb and enjoy the cat.  I would be loathe to endanger my beloved pet to bad internet information.


----------



## earlene (Jul 6, 2017)

Do you have a vet you regularly use for check-ups and whatnot?  That's probably where I would go if I wanted reliable information about something like this.  

Even so, I found this interesting.  The first response is from a Veterinary Technician (not a trained Veterinarian) and it was a similar situation.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks all. Kitties are due for a vet appointment soon, so I will ask.


----------



## Aline (Jul 10, 2017)

Your cat joins you in the tub ?! That's hilarious!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 10, 2017)

Aline said:


> Your cat joins you in the tub ?! That's hilarious!



My other two aren't allowed in the bathroom, so Jack sees it as "mommy and me" time. I see it as time to "accidentally" lower him in the tub to make sure he's cleaning his butt (Jack's at that age where he is starting to have mobility issues. He washes a wet butt but not necessarily a dry one).


----------



## Omneya (Jul 11, 2017)

I would just have your "mommy and Me time" and other days, just a close the door "mommy day"
So cute that he likes to take a bath. Mine comes and peeps at me and yes he is in the bath room with me every time I have to go in there. He hates to see that door closed.
Keeping him safe is the highest priority. I would worry about the coloring too. So I would say no, for a bath bomb for a kitty.
Unless there is some magical bath bomb that can be made for them....


----------



## biarine (Jul 11, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> I like using bath bombs but one of my cats likes to join me in the tub. Right now I'm miffed that I can't use bath bombs due to cat safety and would like to figure out an alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh they're cute.


----------

